# Steve Erwin the legend



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

tribute to steve any can join in 

steve erwin was a hero to all those herpers who wernt allwond to keep reptiles as pets as youngster

cheers Steve u are a legend


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2007)

Still hard to believe he is gone, isn't it? :cry: 

Btw, it's "Irwin"


----------



## -Peter (May 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

yea shok to me


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

hes still alive on foxtell


----------



## junglist* (May 25, 2007)

who cares, the guy was a bad stereotype for australia, liked only by those overseas.

He may have beena very nice and genuine guy, but his actions spoke totally differently.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 25, 2007)

Um we care, and so do millions of people worldwide. Liked only overseas? I think you have your wires crossed. He was my IDOL and still is. 1000's of people contributed letters, flowers, poems at the zoo (Australians) so we did care and we loved him. How can you say his actions spoke totally differently? His whole life was dedicated to wildlife and educating the public about the beautiful creatures we share this earth with. This was his passion. Whether you liked him as a man or not, Steve did spectacular things for the environment and was a fantastic ambassadore for Australia. You have no right being in this tribute with negativity, we dont need anymore in the world. He was just so out there, so different from your average wildlife ranger or reporter. He loved what many people did not - snakes, spiders, crocodiles. I volunteered at the Zoo over a period of 2 years, and met him many times. He was just such a genuine guy. He came to the zoo one day on his push bike with Bindi, not in a sports car or limo, on a push bike with little Bob on the back. He really was a fair dinkum aussie, and did wonders for our country, its name and creatures worldwide. Tribute to Steve Irwin!


----------



## benson (May 25, 2007)

junglist, how MEAN of you to think that!!!
He was a CHAMP!!!


----------



## dickyknee (May 25, 2007)

Popcorn get your popcorn .

I did not mind the bloke and it is sad he is gone , but life goes on .


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 25, 2007)

Junglist*...do you ever say anything nice?
Time to watch that movie 'Babe' i think..."if you can't say anything nice....."
just adding wood to the fire lol


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

life goes on true
*** me when he stated out with hi fist couple of years he coulndnt talk on cam but jst bfore he past 
he has millions of vewiers world wide i take my hate


----------



## spottie (May 25, 2007)

junglist* said:


> who cares, the guy was a bad stereotype for australia, liked only by those overseas.
> 
> He may have beena very nice and genuine guy, but his actions spoke totally differently.



atleast i didnt have to say it this time as i got sick of it last time with post after post for months. 
anyway it sounds like it will start again now?


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> life goes on true
> *** me when he stated out with hi fist couple of years he coulndnt talk on cam but jst bfore he past
> he has millions of vewiers world wide i take my hate


 
lol (hat off)

my bad


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2007)

dickyknee said:


> Popcorn get your popcorn .



*CHECK!!!*


----------



## junglist* (May 25, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Um we care, and so do millions of people worldwide. Liked only overseas? I think you have your wires crossed. He was my IDOL and still is. 1000's of people contributed letters, flowers, poems at the zoo (Australians) so we did care and we loved him. How can you say his actions spoke totally differently? His whole life was dedicated to wildlife and educating the public about the beautiful creatures we share this earth with. This was his passion. Whether you liked him as a man or not, Steve did spectacular things for the environment and was a fantastic ambassadore for Australia. You have no right being in this tribute with negativity, we dont need anymore in the world. He was just so out there, so different from your average wildlife ranger or reporter. He loved what many people did not - snakes, spiders, crocodiles. I volunteered at the Zoo over a period of 2 years, and met him many times. He was just such a genuine guy. He came to the zoo one day on his push bike with Bindi, not in a sports car or limo, on a push bike with little Bob on the back. He really was a fair dinkum aussie, and did wonders for our country, its name and creatures worldwide. Tribute to Steve Irwin!



He did NOTHING for our country except reinforcing outdated and negative stereotypes of australians, australian education levels, our ability to punch far above our weight in many fields of research, do i need to go on.

At a time when our country was only just beginning to move beyond the lame crocodile dundee stereotype, he cashed in FOR PERSONAL GAIN AND STARDOM upon an image which damages us in the eyes of the world.

I am not saying for one moment that he was a bad guy, but he is hardly role model material, nor is it sensible to use him as a role model.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 25, 2007)

i wish i really had some popcorn right now =(


----------



## spottie (May 25, 2007)

remeber this little fella he made a clown out of him once or ages ago

or u might be to young to remeber the little fella that had the hand up his back bone


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

yea yea can jst remember was funny hay
lol shut him down lol


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

junglist* said:


> who cares, the guy was a bad stereotype for australia, liked only by those overseas.
> 
> He may have beena very nice and genuine guy, but his actions spoke totally differently.


 

OHH junglist! First you take on slim6y, who is clearly your superior and far more sophosticated:lol: Now you are bagging old Irwin... GOD where do you get off!!!


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> i wish i really had some popcorn right now =(


 

I have maccoroni and cheese

*passes the easy mac*


----------



## Vincey (May 25, 2007)

junglist* said:


> He did NOTHING for our country except reinforcing outdated and negative stereotypes of australians, australian education levels, our ability to punch far above our weight in many fields of research, do i need to go on.
> 
> At a time when our country was only just beginning to move beyond the lame crocodile dundee stereotype, he cashed in FOR PERSONAL GAIN AND STARDOM upon an image which damages us in the eyes of the world.
> 
> I am not saying for one moment that he was a bad guy, but he is hardly role model material, nor is it sensible to use him as a role model.



One reason alot of people like Australians (without personally meeting them) is because of Steve Irwin because of him being a very nice, charming person with a huge heart for nature, his friends and his family. To say he is a bad role model or to say that Australians have been stereotyped badly for this is wrong. We have been stereotyped as lovers of animals and life in its self. Of course there are so many people in Australia who wouldn't care for any of it, but a stereotype is a stereotype. It's not like he made us look bad. He made us look good. So keep your mouth shut and get out because you will *NEVER* be anywhere near the person he was. What does being negative on this subject achieve? Starting a battleground about topics can be fun and informative, but a tribute thread? Please. Learn some respect and decency.


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2007)

Mmmmm my popcorn is salty and delicious  _*moose passes it around*_


----------



## spottie (May 25, 2007)

junglist* said:


> HE MADE US LOOK TERRIBLY UNEDUCATED AND DOCILE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD. How on earth can you think this is a good thing.
> 
> 
> Good point?


----------



## MMAnne (May 25, 2007)

VinceFASSW said:


> So stop thrashing your keyboard around as if it's a weapon.


 
*nods*

Couldn't agree more. Keyboards can be expensive bits of equipment, best not damage them dissing a deceased reptile lover like Steve.

I'm sure he was a good bloke. He had Aussies best interests at heart, not to mention he genuinely loved animals and reps. Seriously, if you don't like the guy, that's fine. Your opinion. But to shoot down a harmless thread and turn it into an argument because people wanted to pay tribute to him? I think that's a little low. Leave the Steve admirers in peace...

EDIT - I have never seens a thread with so many deleted posts! Some very quick deleting there Greebo!


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 25, 2007)

*:shock: *Watches thread slide down hill faster than Irwin chasing a lizard ......  *


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

spottie said:


> junglist* said:
> 
> 
> > HE MADE US LOOK TERRIBLY UNEDUCATED AND DOCILE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD. How on earth can you think this is a good thing.
> ...


----------



## spottie (May 25, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> spottie said:
> 
> 
> > he had a lerning problem and a talking problem dnt dis him for it
> ...


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

nope but makes him get exited bout it all

bien a clown ant bad


----------



## Midol (May 25, 2007)

*sigh*

Steve Irwin did a lot for Australia, the economy AND the environment and did nothing but strengthen our image around the world.

If anyone thinks they have done more, step right up and take his place. Till then keep your negative comments to yourself


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

here here midol


----------



## spottie (May 25, 2007)

BIG KEV had a saying allso and got happy after he sold something or made something new 
now he has passed away allso
so if i get exited i might be the next one to pass


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 25, 2007)

""""""SO IF HE HAD A LEARNING PROBLEM AND A TALKING PROBLEM THAT WHAT MAKE HIM A CLOWN""""""" what the? i think it may be you with the learning problem!!!! that what make him a clown, dude its thats what made him a clown!!!!! at least steve did good things and was a nice man unlike your learning prob which makes you look like a dead beat looser and clearly not nice! steve did more than any of you will ever achieve so dont hate him cause he was better than you love him cause he did so much for the animals!


----------



## Midol (May 25, 2007)

Spottie, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 25, 2007)

junglist* said:


> He did NOTHING for our country except reinforcing outdated and negative stereotypes of australians, australian education levels, our ability to punch far above our weight in many fields of research, do i need to go on.
> 
> At a time when our country was only just beginning to move beyond the lame crocodile dundee stereotype, he cashed in FOR PERSONAL GAIN AND STARDOM upon an image which damages us in the eyes of the world.
> 
> I am not saying for one moment that he was a bad guy, but he is hardly role model material, nor is it sensible to use him as a role model.


He contributed ALOT more to research then the general public will ever know. Also....tell me how getting lazy, unmotivated people excited about learning about our natural wildlife and contributing MILLIONS of dollars to wildlife sanctuaries, breeding programmes, research and public awareness through purchases of his Products or donations to his foundations is a bad thing. 

He bought up tracts of land all over the place to conserve and save from destruction and developement.

Yes he was a showman and NO you don't have to catch a snake or crocodile by jumping around like a mad idiot and be entertaining about it. However, i'd bet my life on it that had he walked up, tailed/pinned/snake hooked and bagged reptiles like alot of us who have caught reptiles do, he would not have become the celebrity he was and made the millions he did. Doing this allowed him to contribute the absolute most he could into educating people and helping our wildlife. He realised this years ago and maintained a level head doing so. 

Also he frequently stated, I'm a professional don't try this yourself.

INSPIRING CONSERVATION THROUGH EXCITING EDUCATION. I personally believe that was his legacy and he achieved it better than anyone else. Yes he did some silly things but atleast he was the first to admit when he was wrong or stuffed up. You won't find many professional proud enough to admit when they stuffed up and got tagged/bitten/tampled and let everyone WATCH them make the said mistakes.

/end and personal opinion.


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2007)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - but if one person here has the same passion and intensity as Steve Irwin had, with his absolute love for wildlife, then stand up - do as he has done. Be another David Attenborough, David Bellamy or Steve Irwin.

This man - Steve, has without a doubt made an impact (whether the right way in the right mind or not) on our life, society and memories of him.

He didn't do wonders for leaving our wildlife alone - but he never seemed to put wildlife in precarious positions where they couldn't escape or just to get a better picture.

He was humourous and knowledgeable - and his research and moeny donated to research is amazing. 

My GF always hassels me about my undying passion for science and animals, but I am put to shame by many here with their unbridled passion 

But - Steve, puts us all to shame and he used that passion for empowering wildlife - to an extent.

Nice to see so many deleted posts - unbelievable!


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2007)

Steve was wonderful, a real asset to Australia. His enthusiasm and dedication to conservation is unlike anything we're likely to see again in the near future. I look forward to seeing Bindi continue his conservation work, as she seems to have a real passion for it.


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

well put slimy


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - but if one person here has the same passion and intensity as Steve Irwin had, with his absolute love for wildlife, then stand up - do as he has done.




I tried but my wife keeps standing in the doorway and blocking my every move!!!! 

Well said by the way.


----------



## bek74 (May 25, 2007)

My 3 children just LOVED Steve, they got so EXCITED watching his shows, his energy levels really got my boys captivated. He showed kids how to luv nature and love animals. My children were heartbroken when I broke the news to them, they cried and cried. Early the following day we drove up to his Zoo and laid flowers and left a big card that the kids had made, with pictures of crocs, lizards, dingos etc etc.
God Bless you Steve and God bless Terri, Bindi and Bob
BIG HUGS


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 25, 2007)

It really annoys me to hear people putting Steve down, when for one they don't know him personally and 2 he's passed away!!!! My god let it go please!!!
Steve, Terri & his family were an amazing bunch of people, whom I have met in the years I've lived in Beerwah!!! They are the most caring and wonderful people who deserve nothing bad said about them! Steve had a passion for what he did and he loved telling people all about the amazing creatures we have here in Australia! What he wanted most in this world was for everyone to have a better understanding for all our wildlife and preserve it like him and his family are trying to do!
Steve may have made MILLIONS on those shows and with the zoo but I can tell you for a fact that they do NOT live like millionaires, it all goes back into the zoo, into conservation and the Wildlife Warriors!
People may not have liked his enthusiasm or how he went about things but he was getting the word out about conservation and how important it is!
There are 3 kinds of people in this world.... those who will do something and be passionate, those who sit on the fence and watch and then there are those who criticise the others for doing what they can't do!!!
Steve has passed away and has left behind a family with 2 little kids who now have to grow up without their father... take a moment and think about that before you start bagging him out for something that is irrelevant now!!!

This was in no way aimed at anyone just my opinion and my thoughts as I live in a close knit community who still grieves for a man who was larger than life and brought us all happiness here!!!

Mell


----------



## bek74 (May 25, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> It really annoys me to hear people putting Steve down, when for one they don't know him personally and 2 he's passed away!!!! My god let it go please!!!
> Steve, Terri & his family were an amazing bunch of people, whom I have met in the years I've lived in Beerwah!!! They are the most caring and wonderful people who deserve nothing bad said about them! Steve had a passion for what he did and he loved telling people all about the amazing creatures we have here in Australia! What he wanted most in this world was for everyone to have a better understanding for all our wildlife and preserve it like him and his family are trying to do!
> Steve may have made MILLIONS on those shows and with the zoo but I can tell you for a fact that they do NOT live like millionaires, it all goes back into the zoo, into conservation and the Wildlife Warriors!
> People may not have liked his enthusiasm or how he went about things but he was getting the word out about conservation and how important it is!
> ...


 
GREAT POST.

The Heading of this thread is very clear, so if you didn't agree with the heading, then why come on and post negitive comments?????????????????????????

Steve Irwin was a Son, a Father and Husband and to the loved ones who he left behind he was a HERO.


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

well said bek


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

hay hay watch ya fingars there


----------



## Goannas1 (May 25, 2007)

watching thay art doing anythink what should i be watching for?


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

bad behavour mmmmmkay

just say mmmkay


----------



## cyclamen (May 25, 2007)

well i for one happen to really like steve irwin. and we regualary watch his showes, while some believe his techniques wernt well thought out , it was his heart which won alot of people over.


----------



## Vixen (May 25, 2007)

Here's a picture from the day of his tragic passing, just goes to show how many people he's touched during his lifetime, and this was just in my small group of friends. 

It started with silly chain messages but since it was for a good cause, everyone really got into it, placing a turtle next to their names to recognise Steve and all that he's done for the wildlife and the contributions he made towards conservation. 

All in all, an awesome down to earth guy, its a tragedy that this happened, but everything happens for a reason, so I try to find my comfort in that.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 25, 2007)

*u take the award today...*



DiamondAsh said:


> *:shock: *Watches thread slide down hill faster than Irwin chasing a lizard ......  *



u take the award today for funniest and cleverist comment of the day...
Yahh.. a round of applause....


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 25, 2007)

Sorry guys.. i really loved steve irwin too.. He was the reason my youngest talked us into getting a snake.. now we cant stop.. hehehehehe
RIP STEVE>>>U meant a lot to a lot of ppl.. May u be wif herps forever..


----------



## sxc_celly (May 25, 2007)

Well said Hoppa! I don't think this thread should have started but he was my idol. He did so much for Australian economy and for the environment. Millions world wide loved him, whether it be for his environmental work or simply because he was a out there funny guy. He was the reason i started into herps. He has tought so many people worldwide about the not so cuddly creatures, that we on APS love so much (snakes, spiders, crocs and more), and many people have actually learnt to respect these creatures which it what we wish for so hard for on this site.

He didnt take the fame to his head either. Money went back into animal conservation projects. I worked at the zoo as a volunteer for yrs and saw into things that were done, i was there, so don't doubt. He would even ride to the zoo on his pushbike - not a limo or sportscar, but a pushbike. Even for all the fame, he still had such a passion for nature, his family and friends, and the simple things in life. 

I solute him for all he has acheived, and i hope it continues on forever. This is a tribute thread to an incredible Aussie who passed away, there should be NO negativity here what so ever - and for those of you who have, have some respect and decency, stand up and do better. If you have nothing nice to say - dont say anything at all. To me he was a legend. RIP mate!


----------



## eladidare (May 25, 2007)

i didnt think it was possible for him to die. i thought he was immortal!! he was a great human being! a great wildlife warrior!
R.I.P: Steve Irwin
Crikey we'll miss ya mate!


----------



## choppy (May 25, 2007)

He won peoples because he hid nothing..how many times did he openly cry when remeniscing? He may not have had a well educated voice, but be fair dinkum how many people do we all deal with daily speak like Stevo? most I'd reckon. And above all he was one of the proudest Aussies Ive ever seen, in todays age where every second young bloke or sheila is wearing backward baseball caps, acting and trying to talk like some American rap gangster give me Steve 'CRICKEY' Irwin any day!!


----------



## Goannas1 (May 25, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> hay hay watch ya fingars there



so you are standing up for Junglist*?? and i was not saying anythink aboute steve if that is what you think steve was a legend and still is and i think if people dont like him that thay should not say it in a Thread like this dont you???


----------



## cement (May 25, 2007)

Steve was the kind of person that comes along only very rarely. A man with aheart that would have rattled you knockers to death if it had been in your chest.
Thanks for the memories Steve, and god bless your family.


----------



## liasis (May 25, 2007)

top bloke was just about to post this old footage of him in a new tread but i thought i might post it here to [video=youtube;dnfn6rV4sL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnfn6rV4sL0&mode=related&search[/video]=


----------



## baxtor (May 25, 2007)

bek74 said:


> GREAT POST.
> 
> The Heading of this thread is very clear, so if you didn't agree with the heading, then why come on and post negitive comments?????????????????????????
> 
> Steve Irwin was a Son, a Father and Husband and to the loved ones who he left behind he was a HERO.


get real, the very act of posting on any forum is to invite comment from those that might agree and from those that do not. 
I am with junglist myself and I don't think it is irwins' detractors that need to let it go. I would be happy if I never saw mention of him ever again.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 25, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> steve erwin was a hero to all those herpers who wernt allwond to keep reptiles as pets as youngster



what does this say?


----------



## bek74 (May 26, 2007)

baxtor said:


> get real, the very act of posting on any forum is to invite comment from those that might agree and from those that do not.
> I am with junglist myself and I don't think it is irwins' detractors that need to let it go. I would be happy if I never saw mention of him ever again.


 
I got the impression the post was in respect, a trubite to Steve. Heading " Steve Irwin the Legend"
It didn't Head " Steve Irwin a Legend, whats your opinion"
To me those that agreed with the heading can post a tribute also. I personally think it is pretty sad that someone should run down a person that has passed away. Sometimes ones negitive comments should be kept to themselves.

Also I would apprecitate it if you didn't tell me to " Get Real", if you have anything to say to me, please say it in a polite and respectful way, as I would to anybody else.
Thankyou.


----------



## maanz641 (May 26, 2007)

i tell you junglist ,you need to find someware else to take your negitivity!!! dont bring it here and especily not abot steve ,the man did more for australia and it's wildlife than anyone ,what have you done???????? .............................................................thaut so!!!!!:x


----------



## Ramsayi (May 26, 2007)

Do all the Irwin lovers know that if he had his way no one would be allowed to keep reptiles as pets?


----------



## dickyknee (May 26, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Do all the Irwin lovers know that if he had his way no one would be allowed to keep reptiles as pets?



Please explain


----------



## cyclamen (May 26, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Do all the Irwin lovers know that if he had his way no one would be allowed to keep reptiles as pets?



yep, i know that.


----------



## Midol (May 26, 2007)

bek74 said:


> I got the impression the post was in respect, a trubite to Steve. Heading " Steve Irwin the Legend"
> It didn't Head " Steve Irwin a Legend, whats your opinion"
> To me those that agreed with the heading can post a tribute also. I personally think it is pretty sad that someone should run down a person that has passed away. Sometimes ones negitive comments should be kept to themselves.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.

It also has something to do with common courtesy  You don't picket funerals (well the crazy church nutters in America do) so why come onto a tribute thread saying those kinds of things :|


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> tribute to steve any can join in
> 
> steve erwin was a hero to all those herpers who wernt allwond to keep reptiles as pets as youngster
> 
> cheers Steve u are a legend




Its a pity, he didn't support amateur people keeping reptiles.

Not saying anything against him or what he did for conservation.


----------



## baxtor (May 26, 2007)

bek74 said:


> I got the impression the post was in respect, a trubite to Steve. Heading " Steve Irwin the Legend"
> It didn't Head " Steve Irwin a Legend, whats your opinion"
> To me those that agreed with the heading can post a tribute also. I personally think it is pretty sad that someone should run down a person that has passed away. Sometimes ones negitive comments should be kept to themselves.
> 
> ...


this is a discussion forum, so post subjects are going to be discussed and that involves a range of differing opinions whether you agree with all those opinions or not. The fact somebody is dead does not make them a protected species. Would you have all criticism of the world's despots, villians and animal botherers cease simply because they die or do you mean the rule should only apply to your own personal heroes. As for keeping my negative comments to myself, I have checked the forum rules and they do not allow me to post exactly what I think of the late great mr irwin.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 26, 2007)

*thought i'd share a pic wif u all*

I got this pic from the net.. thought some ppl mite like it as a desktop or something..


----------



## Jungletrans (May 26, 2007)

I have always enjoyed watching him , and still do . Have been wondering though , the Irwin family co has sole rights to his last tape , you know the one . How long till they find an excuse to air it .............................................? Pay per view of course . Now before you go off over that sugestion is there anyone here that wouldnt watch it .


----------



## bek74 (May 26, 2007)

baxtor said:


> this is a discussion forum, so post subjects are going to be discussed and that involves a range of differing opinions whether you agree with all those opinions or not. The fact somebody is dead does not make them a protected species. Would you have all criticism of the world's despots, villians and animal botherers cease simply because they die or do you mean the rule should only apply to your own personal heroes. As for keeping my negative comments to myself, I have checked the forum rules and they do not allow me to post exactly what I think of the late great mr irwin.


 
I really don't want to enter into some petty debate. I guess I am just old fashioned. I believe in the saying " if you don't have anything nice to say about somebody, then don't say it all". I believe that there is no reason, no purpose and nothing is ever gained by belittling a person that has past away.
I NEVER said Steve was my hero, I said my 3 sons looked up to him, and were devasted when THERE hero died. I'm 33 and other than looking up to my wonderful mother, I don't have a hero. I admire alot of wonderful people, but no hero's.


----------



## bek74 (May 26, 2007)

baxtor said:


> . I have checked the forum rules and they do not allow me to post exactly what I think of the late great mr irwin.


 
not allow????????????????


----------



## baxtor (May 26, 2007)

bek74 said:


> not allow????????????????


something about name calling, general nastiness and swearing and cursing.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 26, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Its a pity, he didn't support amateur people keeping reptiles



Depending on what level of ameteur people he meant. I dont think anyone should be able to pay $50 for a license and then buy a snake and have no idea how to look after it at all. Some experience or knowledge should be needed to get a snake. I agree with Mr Irwin 100% in that respect.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 26, 2007)

This thread has made me very upset. Whether you liked him or not, many people on this site loved him, and do not want to hear his name put down. You dont like him, dont read the thread, simple. To ME he was a great man, a great conservationist, and had a great passion for animals and the environment, that was his life. To ME he was a hero, he was my idol, and i dont want to tolerate people being disrespectful and rude to a great man that has passed away. This was a tribute thread, not an opinions thread. If you still dont care, then think about the common courtesy you owe other people on this site. Negative actions and words only bring people down, and we dont need more of that in the world. Nothing nice to say? Dont speak.


----------



## Midol (May 26, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Depending on what level of ameteur people he meant. I dont think anyone should be able to pay $50 for a license and then buy a snake and have no idea how to look after it at all. Some experience or knowledge should be needed to get a snake. I agree with Mr Irwin 100% in that respect.



That should be the case for all animals.


----------



## cement (May 27, 2007)

baxtor said:


> something about name calling, general nastiness and swearing and cursing.


 
Is this what your made of Baxter?:shock: 

Going onto a thread that someone has put their heart into and turning it into a petty debate.:x 
No one cares about how you or junglist feel about him, but because you can't help yourself and have to beat your chest you just show what a tosser you really are.
Small man syndrome?, tall poppy syndrome maybe, Or maybe you just weren't loved as a child and need a big hug. 

Its all right mate, people with maturity won't think too badly of you, they just pity you and hope that one day you get over yourself.:lol:


----------

